# Lumpkin Co.



## treemutt

I got permission to hunt some land off sheep wallow Rd nice looking prop. Anyone tell me anything about that area never hunted up that way.I went today w/ landowner to see the prop lines gonna try to scout it out this sometime.It has nice bottom land on hurricane creek & plenty of hardwoods.


----------



## heeler89

Well I'm hunting on the Murrayville of Lumpkin co. And I haven't been getting a lot of deer movement around the creeks but I'm sure it will pick up Saturday morning since that rain will be coming in.


----------



## pnome

Well you're right next door to my club then.  

Deer population isn't very high, but we've seen some good bucks on trail cams.  You're also likely to see a bear or two.  No hogs in the area that I've ever seen.  Plenty of coyotes though. (please shoot a few)

If you turkey hunt though, that area is really good.


----------



## treemutt

Thanks pnome I was back up there today.I found some good trails & crossings along the creek no old rub lines or anything like that just some good thickets on tops of the ridges & open hollers w/ white oaks but no acorns.I do turkey hunt & saw plenty of sign for them & busted one out of a tree.I'd love to see a bear & trust me I shoot all yotes.


----------



## treemutt

heeler I live in Murrayville the yellow creek area & haven't saw hardly any deer movement when coming home from work at night but plenty of acorns falling around my area


----------



## heeler89

Ha well its a small world!! Im on old Dahlonega hwy, Im on the family farm at the lumpkin hall co line.


----------



## GA DAWG

Several big hunting clubs in that area. I know one is 800. One 1900 and one 1500 and a couple of 400 or 500 ac clubs. Then that much or more I don't even know if it leased. I really don't think the low deer numbers are because of hunters up there either. Just never have been that many for some reason.


----------



## PappyHoel

Yotes, Bears and the locals take care of high deer numbers on that road.


----------



## pnome

PappyHoel said:


> Yotes, Bears and *the locals* take care of high deer numbers on that road.



That's a good point.  We had at least one poacher that I know of. Hunting over corn on our lease.  We suspect it was a local, no proof of course.  Some trouble with trespassers, but that's mostly just joy riders.

Good news is, we haven't had any issues with thieves.  Someone broke the gate to our camp last summer, but left all of the campers alone.  Didn't steal anything AFAIK.  And in the last two years I've hunted there, no one has had a stand or camera stolen.


----------



## treemutt

The place I got permission to hunt is bordered by a club I think it's about 1100 acres.I don't need a lot of deer just one good one LOL!! I'm  gonna try to get the rd cleared out this weekend & put up a cable to keep the riders out.It's just good to have a place to hunt my other place I used to hunt got built out so can't hunt there anymore. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## olered

I'm going to be hunting off burnt stand rd this year. So far on my cameras a couple of small bucks and some does.


----------



## PappyHoel

treemutt said:


> The place I got permission to hunt is bordered by a club I think it's about 1100 acres.I don't need a lot of deer just one good one LOL!! I'm  gonna try to get the rd cleared out this weekend & put up a cable to keep the riders out.It's just good to have a place to hunt my other place I used to hunt got built out so can't hunt there anymore. Thanks for all the info.



I think that 1100 acres is across the road from our 1900 acre club.  Both clubs have a 4pt on one side rule for bucks.  We will be out there this weekend planting plots if you want to stop by and say hey.


----------



## treemutt

Pappy,
  I don't know much about that area up in there but if you here a chainsaw running or see a guy in a tan Tacoma extra cab holler at me Always like to meet fellow hunters.I'm not gonna shoot any young deer up there myself.I got a farm in Bama to get my meat from.This land I got permission to hunt is out the rd to the left of the end of sheep wallow there's a real big cut-over piece of land on the right my spot is a little ways past that piece.


----------



## Fire Eater

I'm off Old Dahlonega. I hunt "Poor Man's Hunting Club" - NF land in north Lumpkin but I can tell you who are hunting around Murrayville that there are plenty of deer around here. I bagged one with my Bronco several years back. Saw a large 10 pointer last year in our subdivision chasing does.

I am surprised that the large landowner around here does not lease his land out to a club...if he did, the hunting in there would be awesome.


----------



## treemutt

Fire Eater it's the same over here I've got 800acres that backs up to our deadend rd but the Atl owners wont let you hunt it.Deer everywhere back in there I'm sure


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

How in the WORLD did you get permission to hunt? I'm jealous!!


----------



## treemutt

The guy who owns it is my neighbor & I had asked him to hunt behind his house & he said OK then told me of the prop he owned in Lumpkin Co & said I could hunt it.I just got lucky.I sent out 11 letters this yr & had no luck So I got lucky on this prop.


----------



## treemutt

*Lumpkin Co Rd kill*

Here's a nice 8pt hit near the reservoir if I can figure out how to post a pic


----------



## PappyHoel

pnome said:


> That's a good point.  We had at least one poacher that I know of. Hunting over corn on our lease.  We suspect it was a local, no proof of course.  Some trouble with trespassers, but that's mostly just joy riders.
> 
> Good news is, we haven't had any issues with thieves.  Someone broke the gate to our camp last summer, but left all of the campers alone.  Didn't steal anything AFAIK.  And in the last two years I've hunted there, no one has had a stand or camera stolen.



Update -  we have had two trail cams stolen and two ladder stands stolen. One of the trail cams was locked and cabled around the tree.  The cams were way inside our property.  A police report has been filed and following leads.


----------



## PappyHoel

treemutt said:


> Here's a nice 8pt hit near the reservoir if I can figure out how to post a pic



I think we have trail cam pics of that deer.


----------



## pnome

treemutt said:


> Here's a nice 8pt hit near the reservoir if I can figure out how to post a pic







PappyHoel said:


> Update -  we have had two trail cams stolen and two ladder stands stolen. One of the trail cams was locked and cabled around the tree.  The cams were way inside our property.  A police report has been filed and following leads.


----------



## treemutt

He was hit just below the red light at hwy 52 almost across from the dam parking lot.


----------



## PappyHoel

treemutt said:


> He was hit just below the red light at hwy 52 almost across from the dam parking lot.



Probably not the same deer then.  That's a ways from the club.


----------



## treemutt

Thats good for you maybe the one you got pics of will give you an oppurtunity to make it famous this season.


----------



## pnome

treemutt said:


> Thats good for you maybe the one you got pics of will give you an oppurtunity to make it famous this season.



Or maybe give me an opportunity.


----------



## gdrawdy

*Anyone hunting Fed or State lands in Lumpkin?*

Im north of town off 60 and wondered if anyone hunts deer/bear on any of the state or federal lands in the county?  I'm just getting back into hunting after 30 years of working and raising kids.  I hear the NE corner of Ga has a big bear population but Im sure my DW would feel better if I hunted a bit closer to home.  This is my first post - so hello everyone.


----------



## PappyHoel

gdrawdy said:


> Im north of town off 60 and wondered if anyone hunts deer/bear on any of the state or federal lands in the county?  I'm just getting back into hunting after 30 years of working and raising kids.  I hear the NE corner of Ga has a big bear population but Im sure my DW would feel better if I hunted a bit closer to home.  This is my first post - so hello everyone.



Dependent upon where you live in Dahlonega, there's a few bears on the NF near the ranger camp.  Probably 20-30 min from you.


----------



## treemutt

Welcome gdrawdy I'll 2nd Pappy on that one but add plenty of bears around in Lumpkin Co.I've saw several already crossing the rd from my car mostly sows w/ cubs but seems this yr their like groundhogs all over the place.tHe mtns around the Ranger Camp & off Black mtn rd would be a good place to start,


----------



## gdrawdy

treemutt said:


> Welcome gdrawdy I'll 2nd Pappy on that one but add plenty of bears around in Lumpkin Co.I've saw several already crossing the rd from my car mostly sows w/ cubs but seems this yr their like groundhogs all over the place.tHe mtns around the Ranger Camp & off Black mtn rd would be a good place to start,



Thanks Pappy and Mutt.  I'll continue lurking in the background and hope to pick up more tips when I'm not in the woods stalking.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## georgiaboy

gdrawdy said:


> Im north of town off 60 and wondered if anyone hunts deer/bear on any of the state or federal lands in the county?  I'm just getting back into hunting after 30 years of working and raising kids.  I hear the NE corner of Ga has a big bear population but Im sure my DW would feel better if I hunted a bit closer to home.  This is my first post - so hello everyone.



I know that so far this year bear(s) have been spotted in town and I saw a young one on 400 just south of Burnt Stand a couple of weeks ago.   I'm guessing with a larger population and scarce acorns they are having to travel.


----------



## kdiver58

*Lumpkin county 2013 .. Rut ??*

I've seen VERY little deer movement and no evidence of a rut. The woods has a different feel this year. I'm not seeing much in the way of acorns . Is anyone having much luck ? I've seen NOTHING but a few tracks here and there.

 anyone have any insite on Lumpkin county 2013 ?


----------



## pnome

kdiver58 said:


> I've seen VERY little deer movement and no evidence of a rut. The woods has a different feel this year. I'm not seeing much in the way of acorns . Is anyone having much luck ? I've seen NOTHING but a few tracks here and there.
> 
> anyone have any insite on Lumpkin county 2013 ?



Good luck finding acrons.  The deer are already hitting our food plots hard.


----------



## gdrawdy

All the oaks on my property have ZERO acorns.  Last year I had bear, dear, and foxes.  This year noting but foxes on here trail camera.


----------



## shadow2

Saw a small basket 8 and a doe this evening.. funny thing was the doe was following the buck.


----------



## kdiver58

*No luck at all*

I hunted hard this weekend and saw nothing. I was hunting 232 acres. The people on the land to the east of the hunting land I lease have also seen nothing. They have over 900 acres. None of them saw any deer. 
  Last  year by this time I had seen over a dozen.  Really going to have to work hard this year I see.


----------



## treemutt

I've only saw a single doe each time I've been in the woods,but I got a bear in one of my spots who is more like a dang dog.He comes in about 5:30 each evening I'm there & just hangs out.He's to young to shoot I think so no deer in that particular spot now.Last Sunday evening he was at 20yrds for an hr just laying around even set there while I climbed down once I was on the ground he moved to about 40yrds & just sat on a stump & watched me pack up & leave.bUt it is cool getting to watch the little devil.
  Kdiver still early here for the rut its more toward Thanksgiving.No acorns where I hunt either of any kind & hardly any sign yet geuss I'll just tough it out though till I start hunting my farm in Bama.


----------



## PappyHoel

I think the deer are mainly moving at night. The deer are there as evidenced by the tracks.  Prime time in Lumpkin cty will be thanksgiving week into the first part of Dec.  From what I have experienced in the past, rut will be Dec 2nd.


----------



## GA DAWG

Pappy, any bears killed off yalls place yet?


----------



## pnome

GA DAWG said:


> Pappy, any bears killed off yalls place yet?



I'll answer for him.  Yes!  We had a 170lb sow taken last weekend.

Also, I've seen 11 deer so far this season.  Vast majority of which have been small bucks.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dern. That's great!!  Any acorns?


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Dern. That's great!!  Any acorns?



None really.  I found one red oak that is dropping and it looks like every critter in a 3 mile radius has been in there to eat on it.  Only problem is that you can't really hunt it because it's so thick and no trees to climb.  You would have to sit on the ground ontop of it.  I did mark the spot on my Gps though..


----------



## GA DAWG

They should hammer the plots then. Yall are pretty much the only ones with those up there. The club across the paved rd use to have a couple is all.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> They should hammer the plots then. Yall are pretty much the only ones with those up there. The club across the paved rd use to have a couple is all.



They are hammering the plots.  Only problem is it seems to be at night.  Tracks are everywhere.  I've never seen them hit the plots this early.


----------



## GA DAWG

My club in Dawson county called me today. Said they are not seeing anything. Everything moving at night. Wanting me to hit the timber @ night to get em stirred up


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> My club in Dawson county called me today. Said they are not seeing anything. Everything moving at night. Wanting me to hit the timber @ night to get em stirred up



Wait till next Friday night....


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Wait till next Friday night....


This is in a totally different area of the county.  Plus my good dog died suddenly las week. So I can't do it.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> This is in a totally different area of the county.  Plus my good dog died suddenly las week. So I can't do it.



Sorry to hear about your dog.  The guys on the dog club next to us are always running them on Saturday mornings.  I think they cross over the line sometimes, I can hear them yellin.  I don't care though I think it gets the deer moving.


----------



## Tugboat1

If you're talking Sheepwallow mountain then I have hunted the north side of the jeep trail now blocked off for three years back in the late 90's. Just for comparison. The last year the entire property was logged. Surrounding areas were also logged. The drainages were the ticket always. That area had some good genetics for north Georgia, I can tell you that. And bear wander in from the wildlife management area. The locals poaching then was a big problem though.


----------



## PappyHoel

Anyone seeing any rubs or scrapes?  The deer in the cooler don't even have any stained hocks.


----------



## Fire Eater

Saw a small sapling rubbed bare yesterday...first sign that they are thinking about the rut north Lumpkin NF. I am seeing LOTS OF DEER in fields after dark due to the acorn famine...typically, Thanksgiving week is the magic time up here.


----------



## PappyHoel

Fire Eater said:


> Saw a small sapling rubbed bare yesterday...first sign that they are thinking about the rut north Lumpkin NF. I am seeing LOTS OF DEER in fields after dark due to the acorn famine...typically, Thanksgiving week is the magic time up here.



We haven't found a rub or scrape yet.  I tried my luck on a food plot this evening, nothing was moving.  Again tracks were everywhere, it's like they have gone nocturnal.


----------



## jimboknows

we have 20 food plots on our lumpkin/dawson property.  thank goodness because all 4 deer taken so far haven't had an acorn in their belly...when you cut the stomach it has all been bright green from the plots.  but they are eating mostly at night.  got to catch them coming or going between bedding.
Our property is covered in hardwoods and we always  have too many acorns, they don't have to travel 20 feet to eat all they wanted, but this year almost no acorns and the ones you find are the smallest acorns I ever saw. and the hickory nuts are the smallest I have ever seen.
We usually see most daytime buck activity from 11/10-11/25 based on our harvest records


----------



## j_seph

We have had a good 8 missed during bow season and a few does and bears seen. Myself other than seeing tracks and hearing one snort way off last Sunday have not seen a deer. No acorns at all but plenty of wood on the ground from the logging


----------



## PappyHoel

Chasing and sparring on Saturday.  I think we are about a week or two out from rut.  No rubs or scrapes found.  Small bucks only.


----------



## j_seph

Found this Friday eve


----------



## Fire Eater

It seems like Thanksgiving is the magic time to be in the woods up here...they seem to materialize out of nowhere. I saw my first scrape friday...50 yards from  my stand. Drag that rag soaked in BLACK WIDOW around and double back over the trail.


----------



## treemutt

I'm not seeing any scrapes or rubs yet at least I hope it's yet.I've saw a good many of single doe w/ no bucks following at all.


----------



## PappyHoel

Fire Eater said:


> It seems like Thanksgiving is the magic time to be in the woods up here...they seem to materialize out of nowhere. I saw my first scrape friday...50 yards from  my stand. Drag that rag soaked in BLACK WIDOW around and double back over the trail.



I've tried black widow before.  Never had it work, but I like it.  It's fresh, ordered it straight from the supplier in Florida.


----------



## PappyHoel

Any updates?  I have a feeling someone's going to get a big one this weekend.


----------



## PappyHoel

Picked up my doe at the processor.  He says the bucks aren't ready yet, semi stained hocks.  He seems to think if we get another cold snaps, the rut will be in about a week.  Rut will be right on time like every year.


----------



## oglebuck747

New to hunting Lumpkin County, I moved up here to go to college.  However, I have not hunted deer up here yet, but I have been walking regularly behind my house on the National Forest.  I had not been seeing any signs, but yesterday I went out walking and finally started seeing some fresh rubs.  Might actually have to take my rifle next time I go out.


----------



## PappyHoel

It will be on in 1 week from today with snow on the ground.


----------



## GA DAWG

pappyhoel said:


> it will be on in 1 week from today with snow on the ground.


lol!


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> lol!



Don't laugh at me, you know it will be


----------



## pnome

I'll be out there this weekend!


----------



## PappyHoel

Where's the rut?  Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## GA DAWG

I bout run over a decent racked deer on 9 tonight right adder dark. I had some business up around mill creek church. Then I cut back through a dirt rd and saw 5 more deer run across rd. Was actually Dawson co then. Looked up the rd and there stood a man and kid in rd with guns. He wasn't very friendly. Acted like I run his deer off or something. Wouldn't even speak. I may go and run em off for real tomorrow eve.


----------



## treemutt

Anyone seeing any rut sign yet? So far I haven't, got several young bucks on the cam behind work none of em had stained hocks.Not seeing deer going home from work at night on the rds either.Now in Murrayville yellow creek area saw a big rub & huge scrape opened up Sunday evening.I was just taking a walk & come up on it.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> I bout run over a decent racked deer on 9 tonight right adder dark. I had some business up around mill creek church. Then I cut back through a dirt rd and saw 5 more deer run across rd. Was actually Dawson co then. Looked up the rd and there stood a man and kid in rd with guns. He wasn't very friendly. Acted like I run his deer off or something. Wouldn't even speak. I may go and run em off for real tomorrow eve.



Were you back on little mtn or dollar road?


----------



## GA DAWG

Wasn't little mt rd or a muddy rd. Gravel dirt rd that goes back toward 136. I ain't good with rd names. My buddy got in a different club up there that I didn't think anybody ever got in. That's why I was up there. Off that rd the bird hunting headquarters is on. If you know what it is


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Wasn't little mt rd or a muddy rd. Gravel dirt rd that goes back toward 136. I ain't good with rd names. My buddy got in a different club up there that I didn't think anybody ever got in. That's why I was up there. Off that rd the bird hunting headquarters is on. If you know what it is



Yep .   I don't think they are rutting yet.  Had a doe with her button buck come through my area on sunday.  The button buck kept trying to mate her, she would kick him off.  If she was in estrous, I think she would have ran him off and be alone.  I think it will be Dec 2nd like most years.


----------



## PappyHoel

Y'all better be in the woods rut is on now!


----------



## treemutt

I saw a young buck pushing a doe last Fri morning but she ignored him pretty much.Then saw a nice 6pt cruising Sunday afternoon.I think its a cpl days out in my area & this warm weather isn't helping.Hopefully this weekend when it cools back down


----------



## olered

Hunted Sunday morning off of Burnt Stand road until about lunch and saw nothing.  Only heard two or three shots that morning. Going to maybe try it Sunday again or head down south to Dooly. The land in Lumpkin is more like Mountain Goay hunting.


----------



## treemutt

I got a cpl of young buck pics over the past few days,still no stained hocks or swollen necks.This hot weather has shut down the rut for now.The middle of next week when cold weather returns itshould bust wide open.


----------



## jimboknows

GA DAWG it is probably either tanner hill rd or alonzo burt rd, both off those go from tanner rd (where the game preserve hunting place is) back to 136. I have a climber and a couple of trail cameras within a mile of there.  I can't wait till tonight to pull my camera cards to see what is rubbing those trees and making all of those scrapes.


----------



## jimboknows

PappyHoel said:


> Yep .   I don't think they are rutting yet.  Had a doe with her button buck come through my area on sunday.  The button buck kept trying to mate her, she would kick him off.  If she was in estrous, I think she would have ran him off and be alone.  I think it will be Dec 2nd like most years.



I think it started thanksgiving day. This guy was looking for love turkey day morning. On the Dawson/lumpkin line


----------



## pnome

jimboknows said:


> I think it started thanksgiving day. This guy was looking for love turkey day morning. On the Dawson/lumpkin line



Dang it man!  That was the buck I was going to shoot!  






Congrats!


----------



## jimboknows

me too PNOME, but one of our other members got him first.  But I am always happy for anyone that shoots a nice one.  I am hunting sat, sun, and monday...finally got 3 days off in a row...hope to kill one or two that have been making all these fresh scrapes and rubs the last week and a half.


----------



## GA DAWG

That was killed on Dixieland huntin club?


----------



## pnome

No.  But I'm guessing it wasn't far away.


----------



## GA DAWG

Is yalls still called dixieland even?


----------



## pnome

No.  It's called Souhtern Sportsman HC now


----------



## kdiver58

This year has been awful on the hunting land I lease. several of the local people have told me that they have seen very little also. The lack of acorns has really caused a migration of the deer.  I've been out 2 dozen times and have only seen one deer. A doe that I couldn't shoot. VERY depressing .. no meat


----------



## jimboknows

GA DAWG said:


> That was killed on Dixieland huntin club?



No....it was Deer Leap Hunt Club.


----------



## nicevans

kdiver58, I totally agree.  The only thing more depressing is that I have put in probably 5 more weekend mornings, from 7 until noon, and haven't seen anything.  I've seen three deer, two does and a buck during the first and second weekend.  Nothing else.


----------



## PappyHoel

jimboknows said:


> No....it was Deer Leap Hunt Club.



That's about 3-4 miles due south of our hunt club.  Is that lumpkin or Dawson cty?


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> That's about 3-4 miles due south of our hunt club.  Is that lumpkin or Dawson cty?


Its gotta be both. 
Jimboknows. If yall have any openings. Please contact me. Ive rode by them gates a hundred times looking for somebody to talk to  I dont wanna deer hunt. Yall can have them.


----------



## jimboknows

Both counties.  The line runs through the middle of our lease.


----------



## treemutt

Well it's starting to kick in in my area of lumpkin co. I got pics of 2 real nice bucks w/ their hocks starting to stain.I also saw a yearling trying to mount its mom Sat. evening.I saw bucks last 2 days cruising behind work one was a real good one.I wasn't hunting just watching w/ bino's.


----------



## josh chatham

I have just started seeing chasing in the last week.  Looks like the rest of the year should be pretty good!


----------



## treemutt

Well if I can figure out how to post a pic I'll show yall a decent 8pt that came in at 7am this morning.


----------



## pnome

Dang treemutt!   Nice buck!  Congrats!!


----------



## josh chatham

Well I didnt know you were treemut!! Congrats! Good buck! Roll Tide haha jk


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats Treemutt.


----------



## jlt4800

Went this morning on national forest no luck but I did see a lot of fresh sign on way out.
Should only get better from here.


----------



## treemutt

Thanks I'm happy w/ him.Yep its me Josh & tx.I just went out back to see if I could see any deer & what did I see about a 300 to 400lb black bear layed up in a guy pile.He is so lucky the season ended Dec 7th.


----------



## treemutt

gut pile my bad lol


----------



## Fire Eater

FRIDAY THE 13TH!!! Fire Eater drops a big 7 pointer on National Forest (Lumpkin) 4:15 pm...he was chasing a doe. Saw lots of horned trees on this ridge last week and I guess he was the culprit. Hock glands clean...this has been a bizarre season.


----------



## pnome

Unlucky for him!  Congrats Fire Eater!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Congrats fire eater! Looking toward to the pics. It has been a crazy season


----------



## jlt4800

Congrats Fire Eater!! Nice buck!
I hunted on Thur. No luck but on way out found  several nice rubs and fresh scraps...hopefully next Thursday will be good.


----------



## josh chatham

Good job FE!  ANyone still seeing any rut activity?  I havent this week but there have been some BIG ONES killed in the past couple of days.


----------



## treemutt

Hey Josh nothing going on over here where I hunt I can't get the dang bear to leave so deer have moved out


----------



## josh chatham

Yeah when the bears move in the deer usually steer clear!  Too bad season is over on those stinkin things!!


----------



## Fire Eater

I saw a small TREE (3") horned bare by someone this morning, north Lumpkin, NF. Driving back through a large field last night I saw over twenty deer, including one 15" or better 8 pointer. Strangest rut I  have ever seen...they will probably be chasing in January.

I am hunting to the last minute.


----------



## josh chatham

This was a weird year for sure.  No acorns at all and a rut that seems to be going on still... I think the best weeks were the 1st 2 weeks of December.  I saw very few bucks until the 1st week of December.  Ended up with one 8 pt.  Could have shot several does but didnt.  Hope next year will be as good as this year!!  Had a great time hunting with good people!


----------



## Mac

treemutt said:


> Well if I can figure out how to post a pic I'll show yall a decent 8pt that came in at 7am this morning.



Nice one,  congrats

did not realize you posted over here


----------

